# Which tripod?



## raja manuel (Jul 16, 2013)

I need to buy a tripod for office use. Primary use is to mount a small camcorder on it. In future we might use a DSLR to take high quality videos of short interviews. Usage will only be indoors. Current choices are:


Benro T-600EX Rs. 1,350
Benro T-600EX - Benro: Flipkart.com

Benro T-660EX Rs. 1,675
Benro T-660EX - Benro: Flipkart.com

Budget is about Rs. 1.5K.

Any other good options?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2013)

the funda of a tripod has always been that it should hold twice the weight of the gear you want to put.

now camcoders are light and any of them will do...but a dslr+lens can be heavy...specially if you are going to put any professional made lens something like D7000+17-50 2.8 ...please do the calculation


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 17, 2013)

Ha ha. Yeah, I know about the weight part, but my arguments for increasing the budget are falling on deaf ears. Looks like we will have to skip the DSLR then


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2013)

can you tell me which lens you maybe using with your dslr ....some people use simple prime lens like 35mm 1.8 or something like that too take video coz they are fast to focus and good in poor light....that makes a very light combination 

by camcoder I really hope you are telling about consumer grade ones and not professional one. 

between these two if you are specifically using for video only I would get T660 , its 4 leg section will make it very compact and its weight is 350gm less then 600EX. just that its height is 90mm or 9cm less.
but 4 leg section can be bit unstable sometimes due to more joins and may not be good for moving again n again I suppose.


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, camcorder is a small one, you might mistake it for something to eat.

One of my colleagues has a D7000 and he says he uses it with a 70-300mm lens on a T-660 without any issues. Wonder what sort of photography he does.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2013)

Actually T660 can take a load of max 3KG and D7000+70-300 makes it just around 1.4 Kg I suppose....soo people can manage that way...but its always risky ...a fall of camera+lens worth 70k will cause him much more damage then investing in a good tripod.


----------

